# Advice please



## Katielou88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi i am Katie, i am new to this site. I have had diabeties for 18 years and i have been with my hubby for 3 years. 
I have been on the pill since i was 16 and i hae just came off it in December as we want to start a family. My bloods have been all over the place and its not getting any better, i have had my first period is Feb and this month i was 5 days late and only seen for a couple of hours. I am so confussed and need some help. I am back at the hospital on Thursday to see if there can help me and give me some advice on becoming a mummy. I have been adviced to wait a couple of months and let my body get used to not been on the pill which i am. 
Has anyone else been in the same boat as me and could give me some advice on this please xx


----------



## Monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

Katielou88 said:


> Hi i am Katie, i am new to this site. I have had diabeties for 18 years and i have been with my hubby for 3 years.
> I have been on the pill since i was 16 and i hae just came off it in December as we want to start a family. My bloods have been all over the place and its not getting any better, i have had my first period is Feb and this month i was 5 days late and only seen for a couple of hours. I am so confussed and need some help. I am back at the hospital on Thursday to see if there can help me and give me some advice on becoming a mummy. I have been adviced to wait a couple of months and let my body get used to not been on the pill which i am.
> Has anyone else been in the same boat as me and could give me some advice on this please xx



Hello Katie, and welcome. 

Are you back at the hospital to see a specific pre-conception team? If not, I'd highly recommend asking for an appointment, as you'll be able to get some extra support in getting your hba1c to the suggested levels before being pregnant. 

You said your period was 5 days late this month - did you mean it was only a few hours long? If so, I'd be doing a pregnancy test just to be sure you're not actually pregnant.

Good luck - diabetes and pregnancy is definitely doable, just hard work!


----------



## Laura D (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Katie,

No advice from me I'm afraid, just some solidarity. After years of relatively ok control (7-8% HbA1c), mine has sky rocketed recently to 9.8% and lots of hypos, just at the time I want to get pregnant. Working on it, but if you ever need an ear, I'm here x


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Katie, I second that you get yourself a pregnancy test just in case! It is quite common to bleed for a tiny bit around the time of implantation so that may explain the very short period you had! 

As for everything else, you may well be in it for the long haul as everyone will tell you repeatedly, and with good reason, how important it is to have good control before you even start. Thankfully, they'll be showing you just how to do that too! 

Good luck with it all!


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya!  Can't really advise re the periods (but i'd be doing a test if it were me!) but i just wanted to say if you might be pregnant or are trying, please get to the docs asap & get them to prescribe you the 5mg dose of folic acid - you can't get it over the counter & it's strongly advised for diabetic mums to reduce the risks of deformities etc. Diabetes uk do a really helpful booklet on pregnancy & diabetes, well worth buying a copy off their website, think its around ?3 but well worth it!!  All the best! X


----------



## Mark T (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Katie


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 15, 2012)

I was off the pill a about a week and got pregnant But i knew i was i felt it
worth doing a test just to be sure x


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 15, 2012)

Katie

It could be just the pill effecting the system, but their again it could be a light/spotting that is common to experience this, at the very beginning of a pregnancy, when you period is due..

So best to take a pregnancy test just to know which it is..

Me, I actually got pregnant while taking the pill  I like to be awkward


----------



## trophywench (Apr 15, 2012)

Ah well. see you're like me and have 'missed out' on a lot of insulin adjustment because of normal monthly hormones.  I stayed on the Pill one way or the other until I was over 50!

So when the hormones 'hit me' - for you pre conception, for me the menopause LOL - I didn't know what to do about em either.  I think you need to get used to em for a bit TBH.  Think most ladies need more insulin for X days before their period? - hoping someone who has had real periods whilst simultaneously being T1, will come along and give advice on this! - ISTR plus20% being mentioned?

Plus your hospital D clinic should be able to give you pre-conception advice - so get yourself along there asap.  If you haven't already got a suitable appt soon - ring em up and request one!


----------

